#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  controle de piso ruido

## wesleysc

Ola,
Tenho um cliente utilizando Won 5000i. O sinal médio dele é de -65dBm, o SNR esta oscilando muito não passa de 15 dB, chegando a momentos em que o SNR chega a 8, 5 e 4 dB. Gostaria de saber se eu alterando o piso de ruido, consigo melhorar o SNR?

OBS: O Ping médio é de 25 ms. Eventualmente perde pacote.

----------


## sphreak

> Ola,
> Tenho um cliente utilizando Won 5000i. O sinal médio dele é de -65dBm, o SNR esta oscilando muito não passa de 15 dB, chegando a momentos em que o SNR chega a 8, 5 e 4 dB. Gostaria de saber se eu alterando o piso de ruido, consigo melhorar o SNR?
> 
> OBS: O Ping médio é de 25 ms. Eventualmente perde pacote.


Sim... O SNR (signal to noise ratio) é a diferença entre sinal e noise floor... Nesse teu caso o noise está em torno de -80dBm... O ideal seria menor... Na casa de -100dBm.

----------


## wesleysc

Ola amigo,

Eu gostaria de saber como eu uso a opção "Manter piso de ruido em:" para melhorar o sinal do cliente. Postei no forum da intelbras e os caras ainda nao responderam.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Ola amigo,
> 
> Eu gostaria de saber como eu uso a opção "Manter piso de ruido em:" para melhorar o sinal do cliente. Postei no forum da intelbras e os caras ainda nao responderam.


Bom dia wesleysc.

Assim como respondemos agora pouco em nosso fórum, oscilações no SNR normalmente são provenientes da variação do nível de ruído no canal de operação. A função de ajuste de piso de ruído fará com que o rádio descarte os sinais que estão abaixo do valor configurado, o que não surtiria efeito para o seu cenário. Em seu caso, o ideal é realizar uma análise de espectro no AP e identificar outro canal com menor nível de ruído.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras.

----------


## wesleysc

Ola Intelbras,
Desculpe-me, somente agora consegui tirar um tempo para dar o feedback. Li sua resposta ainda no sabado. De acordo com o que vcs colocaram, o controle de piso de ruido descarta os sinais (sejam de ruidos ou sinal de internet) que estão abaixo do valor indicado. Por exemplo Se meu sinal com o AP está em -70 dbm e o piso de ruido esta ajustado em 20dB, o radio Won 5000 vai ignorar todo sinal com -50dBm para baixo?

Tenho pouca experiencia com redes wireless e entender esses conceitos sao muito importantes para mim.

Obrigado pela atenção

----------


## sphreak

> Ola Intelbras,
> Desculpe-me, somente agora consegui tirar um tempo para dar o feedback. Li sua resposta ainda no sabado. De acordo com o que vcs colocaram, o controle de piso de ruido descarta os sinais (sejam de ruidos ou sinal de internet) que estão abaixo do valor indicado. Por exemplo Se meu sinal com o AP está em -70 dbm e o piso de ruido esta ajustado em 20dB, o radio Won 5000 vai ignorar todo sinal com -50dBm para baixo?
> 
> Tenho pouca experiencia com redes wireless e entender esses conceitos sao muito importantes para mim.
> 
> Obrigado pela atenção


Antes da Intelbras te responder. Não trabalho com rádios Intelbras mas concluo que deva ser o seguinte: 

Se você tem um sinal fixo recebido, digamos aí -70dBm como o seu e ajustar o piso de ruido para 20dB, ele irá ignorar todos os sinais *MENORES* que esse ajuste.

Então: -70dBm - |20dB| = -90dBm (Sim -90dBm é menor que -70dBm)

No seu caso então, regulando o SNR em 20dB, o rádio Intelbras descarte qualquer sinal menor ou igual a -90dBm... Sinal menor... Digamos, de -98dBm seria ignorado...

Não poderia ser -50dBm como você mencionou, 


> o radio Won 5000 vai ignorar todo sinal com -50dBm para baixo?o


 senão o rádio iria descartar inclusive o seu sinal, pois -70dBm < -50dBm


Pela explicação que entendi seria isso... No aguardo do @*Suporte Intelbras*

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Ola Intelbras,
> Desculpe-me, somente agora consegui tirar um tempo para dar o feedback. Li sua resposta ainda no sabado. De acordo com o que vcs colocaram, o controle de piso de ruido descarta os sinais (sejam de ruidos ou sinal de internet) que estão abaixo do valor indicado. Por exemplo Se meu sinal com o AP está em -70 dbm e o piso de ruido esta ajustado em 20dB, o radio Won 5000 vai ignorar todo sinal com -50dBm para baixo?
> 
> Tenho pouca experiencia com redes wireless e entender esses conceitos sao muito importantes para mim.
> 
> Obrigado pela atenção


Olá wesleysc

É semelhante ao que você falou, porém, por se tratar de valores negativos, assim como o colega @*sphreak* falou, um nível de sinal 20 dB abaixo de -70dBm é -90dBm, então todos os sinais abaixo de -90dBm serão descartados, como por exemplo -92 dBm, -95dBm...

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## wesleysc

Ah sim, agora entendi perfeitamente. E realmente faz muito sentido, pois um sinal com -50dBm é um bom sinal, e não faz sentido ser ignorado (desde que seja do AP?!). Então para melhorar a conexão terei que da uma analisada no espectro de frequencia ou verificar a visada.

Obrigado pela atenção.

----------


## marcelorodrigues

E se tiver recebendo um sinal de -48 de um rádio no mesmo canal que não é o nosso como é tratado?

----------

